# Pain under pubic bone



## susie419 (Jul 14, 2009)

Last night I got a quick flash of pain about 1 inch below where pubic hair stops (top part) on the right. It went away but got several more flashes of it. Then this morning I had a quick pain at 10 a.m. and one at 12:30. I do have a lot of gas but my mind starts wondering about ovarian or uterine cancer. I have no bleeding or other signs. Can gas cause pain this low? I can see on the left side because that's where the colon ends. I did have this 20 years ago and had a transvaginal sonogram and nothing was found. Has anyone had a pain as low as this? This is scary and it's the weekend so can't see my doctor or a gyn. I don't have any other pains, no stomach ache, but did have diarrhea which I get often.


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

I get that as well, usually when I'm ovulating and doctors are stumped. I also had the transvaginal ultrasound as I had irregular bleeding but nothing was found. My gynaecologist said its common for some women to have pain not just when they are menstruating but when they are ovulating too and he attributed the pain to that. Mine is usually manageable, just a bit uncomfortable but the few occassions it was really bad I found ibuprofen very effective. Its probably not cancer, generally there are a myriad of other symptoms not just pain. I know, for example with ovarian cancer the main symptoms are abdominal pain, bloating and feeling full very quickly after eating. As you said you get diarrhoea quite a bit so possibly linked with your IBS or menstruation. No point in worrying about it until you can see a gynaecologist. As a friend of mine once said if you type in your symptoms into a search engine sooner or later you'll see the word cancer - looking up symptoms online isn't always a good idea.


----------



## susie419 (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks, EM. I am post-menopausal so not tied in with ovulation, etc. You're right about googling...it's poison for me to do that.


----------



## crstar (Jun 29, 2009)

i've had a similar pain off & on for yrs........my dr has dx'd me with ulcerative colitis...........it is painful & gets worse w/o treatment...........cmt......


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

No idea then Susie, best to talk to your gyn about it. I'm sure it won't be anything sinister plus will put your mind at ease.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Well see if it continues or worsens but truly I think it is probably just gas or spasming... Try an anti-spasmodic &/or an anti-gas product and see if it eases. If you do not have an anti-spasmodic.... try using peppermint capsules or strong peppermints (like Altoids). (However just FYI.. the peppermint can aggravate GERD)I certainly wouldn't make ANY assumptions that you have cancer based off of these fleeting pains! BUT.. if you are THAT worried about it.. make an appt with your GYN.


----------



## susie419 (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks, everyone. It did go away on the second day. Guess it was just gas but time for a gym appointment anyway!


----------



## thePIXEL (Nov 10, 2010)

I have something similar, about a week and a half after I re-start taking the pill after a 7 day break. I did a bit of googling and ovulation seamed to be the answer but then the doc said I won't ovulate whilst taking the pill. So I'm also stumped. Hopefully you'll find out what it is soon.With me, it doesn't last long, about a minute at most but the pain is so sudden and sharp I will just freeze if I'm walking. When I'm sat down it's easier to mask. And it will just return on and off for a few days then go away until the next month.


----------

